# Storage times..... today's experience.



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I broke out some Uncle Ben's Enriched Rice I had stored in 2006, and fried some eggs (freash Jumbo Brown) in cooking oil from the original bottle that was three years old. Yummy! Not a problem.

The rice is stored in food-grade plastic bottles, sealed and dated - no oxy-zorbers or mylar. Tasted as good as when new - five years ago! 


:2thumb:


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Consider yourself an expired date hero. I like to read posts like this. Most things last a lot longer than the expiry dates on them. I am surprised about the cooking oil, I have some old oil stored, but I haven't opened any of it. I don't know why it would go bad. I am happy to hear yours is okay. I personally want a little oil because I want to put off frying my eggs in bear fat as long as possible. Thanks.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Bigdog57 said:


> I broke out some Uncle Ben's Enriched Rice I had stored in 2006, and fried some eggs (freash Jumbo Brown) in cooking oil from the original bottle that was three years old. Yummy! Not a problem.
> 
> The rice is stored in food-grade plastic bottles, sealed and dated - no oxy-zorbers or mylar. Tasted as good as when new - five years ago!
> 
> :2thumb:


Uh--oh...another storage freak like me--no O2 or mylar bags...I've got about 30 buckets...And, I didn't treat my water I have in the 30 gallon drums either---I like to live on the edge.:gaah:

I'm eating ramen noodles that have been in a closet since 2008...I'm not sick either.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

VUnder said:


> I have some old oil stored, but I haven't opened any of it. I don't know why it would go bad. I am happy to hear yours is okay. I personally want a little oil because I want to put off frying my eggs in bear fat as long as possible. Thanks.


 Cooking oil can go bad. However new unopened bottles stored in fairly consistant temps should be okay for a long time.

FYI I recently found out than canned goods made by Hormel have a better shelf life than other brands. Seems they are the only company still using steam packing processing. So foods are still good years even decades after the " best if used by" dates. As long as the can isn't damaged or rusty.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

oldsoldier said:


> Cooking oil can go bad. However new unopened bottles stored in fairly consistant temps should be okay for a long time.
> 
> FYI I recently found out than canned goods made by Hormel have a better shelf life than other brands. Seems they are the only company still using steam packing processing. So foods are still good years even decades after the " best if used by" dates. As long as the can isn't damaged or rusty.


That means my Spam is gonna last longer than me???
Okay...thanks.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

JayJay said:


> That means my Spam is gonna last longer than me???
> Okay...thanks.


They could have buried spam with king tut and it would still be good. Lot of WWII vets won't eat it because they ate so much of "luncheon loaf" during the war.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

oldsoldier said:


> Cooking oil can go bad. However new unopened bottles stored in fairly consistant temps should be okay for a long time.


Olive oil in glass bottles has a much longer shelf life than corn oil in plastic bottles. Try to get glass bottles with metal caps.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

VUnder said:


> They could have buried spam with king tut and it would still be good. Lot of WWII vets won't eat it because they ate so much of "luncheon loaf" during the war.


My FIL came home from Korea and got married. His aunt told his new bride he LOVED spam, so she bought 6 cans of it. He apparently threw all 6 cans out the front door and told her if she ever brought it in the house again, next time she'd follow the spam.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

My grown kids always have a cow when they look in my fridge because there are things with expired dates on them. Seriously, mustard doesn't spoil, lol. I keep telling them if it's covered with sugar or vinegar it will last an eternity, lol. It really freaks them out when they see a gallon of milk (that I had in the freezer) that has an ex. date that's a couple of months old.


I had been storing food in buckets for years before I even heard of mylar and moisture absorbers. Never had any problems. I always put any grains and beans in the freezer for two or three days, then I get it out, bring it back to room temp and then put in buckets. We've ate home canned food that was several years old. Granted the older it is, it will lose some of it's nutrition and appearance, but it still fills the belly and is better than nothing. I know a woman who never cans more than one or two dozen of anything-her dad was a county extension agent and he told her that it was senseless to can more than that because you could never eat it all before it went bad. I have tried to tell her that it isn't so, but she is adamant about it.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

*36+ years*

We made a green bean casserole with beans home canned in 1974 last night, wouldn't want to eat them right out ot the jar, but were great cooked up. Still have 10-12 jars of them.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

While defrosting and cleaning out the big deep freezer (chest) this last winter I found a couple packets of sweetcorn from 08!  But I processed them and vac packed them with the foodsaver and hubs said well we will just cook them up and if they taste funny we'll feed them to the chickens...
We ate the first pack and other than a bit more "husk" flavor they were as sweet and tender as the pack from the week before that we had just processed that year(I guess it would be summer of 10) No freezer burn or anything.
the fella that processes our deer for us( yes I can do it myself if I have to, but he does such a great job it is worth it right now for him to do it for us) vac-packs and dates them and while we normally eat it up before the year is out every so often a pack will mix in with the new stuff. (the kids tend to "dig" randomly thru and just toss stuff in the freezer ) and it never gets freezer burned.
I don't do much stuff in cans unless we can it ourselves.. too much BPA int he can liners these days. I try to avoid plastic(haha but still vac pack in freezer bags... but no hot stuff in plastic ever. even the leftovers have been going in pyrex containers).


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Domeguy said:


> We made a green bean casserole with beans home canned in 1974 last night, wouldn't want to eat them right out ot the jar, but were great cooked up. Still have 10-12 jars of them.


I had home canned tomato juice and tomatoes for over 20 years.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

with some me heading south lately, and the aches and pains, I was wondering what if I had an expiration date? :hmmm:


----------

